# Can a JLC Reverso be worn with casual wear?



## buencamino

Hi, so... I'm planning to get a reverso but I'm not sure if it pairs well with casual wear. Maybe with polo shirts and jeans/chino pants, or even a plain t-shirt. Does anybody wear it with these clothes? I'm scared to pull the trigger if I can't wear it daily with these clothes I just might be wasting my money. But I really like the reverso, it's very classic. I don't wear suits or long sleeves to work so I'm wondering if it's worth getting it even if I wear casual clothes. Anybody have experience? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gagnello

buencamino said:


> Hi, so... I'm planning to get a reverso but I'm not sure if it pairs well with casual wear. Maybe with polo shirts and jeans/chino pants, or even a plain t-shirt. Does anybody wear it with these clothes? I'm scared to pull the trigger if I can't wear it daily with these clothes I just might be wasting my money. But I really like the reverso, it's very classic. I don't wear suits or long sleeves to work so I'm wondering if it's worth getting it even if I wear casual clothes. Anybody have experience? Thanks in advance.


Of course you can wear it with absolutely anything you want. A reverso is an awesome watch and should be enjoyed whether you are going to a BBQ in the summer or you are going to a wedding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal El

Reverso is a strap monster too. You can always dress it down by changing the strap to a brighter/more relaxed color (blue, gray, olive, light brown, etc.)


----------



## DantonIzzo

My boy thinks so.


----------



## omeglycine

Reversals are highly versatile. I would wear one with anything. But if you are overly concerned, maybe check out the Reverso Squadra line from about a decade ago. A bit sportier/casual.


----------



## collinruth24

They're very versatile, I think other people in this thread have already said that so sorry for being a parrot. But on a more basic leather pattern like calf or Nubuck instead of alligator, it can be dressed down very very well. They're just fookin gorgeous, and _*so* _cool


----------



## montelatici

Reverso is the first sports watch (polo). Of course it can be worn with casual clothes.


----------



## 11thsfgrp

It looks good with anything. Classic look.


----------



## mleok

Perhaps it's worth remembering that the Reverso case was designed to withstand the rigors of polo matches.


----------



## ccheezy

Wear one in the buff. Could be the missing link for an ailing libido.


----------



## eddiea

Casual wear? Reverso ? that's a tricky question..... never tried with chinos


----------



## JesseBertone

I think it can class up whatever you're wearing. I say go for it.


----------



## kritameth

Welcome to WUS! I absolutely think so, and I think Don Draper would agree.


----------



## dirtvictim

Sending me one and I'll let you know. I'll force myself to enjoy it somehow.


----------



## indygreg

Yep! Even with my burgundy one on the right strap it looks dope with jeans etc.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Retumbo

Personally I think Reverso works much better with long sleeves. YMMV


----------



## cfracing

buencamino said:


> Hi, so... I'm planning to get a reverso but I'm not sure if it pairs well with casual wear. Maybe with polo shirts and jeans/chino pants, or even a plain t-shirt. Does anybody wear it with these clothes? I'm scared to pull the trigger if I can't wear it daily with these clothes I just might be wasting my money. But I really like the reverso, it's very classic. I don't wear suits or long sleeves to work so I'm wondering if it's worth getting it even if I wear casual clothes. Anybody have experience? Thanks in advance.


Yes. I put a brown Casa Fagliano strap on my Reverso and it is in my daily rotation. I am retired so that means it is worn with casual clothes almost all of the time and the watch shows it, i.e., it was many scratches.

Apologies for the upside down mirror shot, but is the only photo I have of the Reverso and casual clothes, a red polo shirt, and that is not just a wrist shot. But I have also worn it with a t-shirt, shorts and sandals, especially during this pandemic.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Casa Fagliano or an Ostrich strap, and wear it with anything. I live in PHX AZ where pretty much daily business cadence is jeans and a polo shirt at the office. If and when I meet with clients or execs where a suit is required, I just put the black alligator back on. That quick change mechanism for JLC reversos makes changing these out super easy too.

Also helps that I have a duoface, so it wears with a lot more than a standard reverso would.


----------



## DantonIzzo

Here's how I'm sporting my Reverso today. It's on light tan dakota leather from Delugs.


----------



## bigclive2011

Absolutely!!

The original sports watch for polo players.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

You can actually wear one even without a shirt on! but please no pics.


----------



## [email protected]

100% looks great with casual wear. Take it off the alligator strap and it becomes such a versatile watch. 


http://imgur.com/a/7E0jDpZ

Here is mine on a few different straps. Also added pictures of the casa fagliano strap options at the end and any of those would be amazing as well.


----------



## weisscomposer

I'm strongly considering a Reverso this winter as the third watch in my collection, and its versatility is one of the main appeals.

The Reverso is the original sports watch, but 90 years later it's seen as a dress watch. That alone speaks to the wide range of acceptability in terms of dress code. But I also think that--as several pictures up-thread demonstrate--in stainless steel this watch is a strap monster. Black or brown alligator leather? You could wear it to your own wedding. Brown cordovan? It's business casual and perfect for the office. Calfskin or suede? In almost any color? It works brilliantly for cookouts in jeans and a t-shirt.

As someone who would like his third watch to bridge the span between dress and casual, I suspect the Reverso might be perfect for me. Perhaps it would be for you, as well.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

[email protected] said:


> 100% looks great with casual wear. Take it off the alligator strap and it becomes such a versatile watch.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/7E0jDpZ
> 
> Here is mine on a few different straps. Also added pictures of the casa fagliano strap options at the end and any of those would be amazing as well.


Wonderful pics! I ended up picking up the Cognac Cordovan from Casa Fagliano as well, but am currently in the Chocolate strap mood. This particular duoface classic is a severely underrated GMT IMO.

I tried on the Tribute and the Moon, and neither resonated the way this one did. Don't get me wrong, the Tribute moon is exquisite...but was just a tad too big for my taste, as the lugs definitely came to my wrist edges far more than the depth perception of my Large Reverso Duo pics made it seem.


----------



## Churlish

Back in the days of going to the office, I would wear my reverso duoface on a croc strap with jeans and a button-down shirt regularly (and yes, that's where my watches sit on my arm). My tastes run a bit formal and I like to wear my watches, and so I decided that my reverso looks great in lots of contexts. My personal approach is that my reverso is an option most times I wear a button-down shirt.

For what it's worth, I'm an example of someone who worried about this question quite a bit and ended up absolutely loving the watch immediately and wearing it constantly. For me, the key argument in favour of pulling the trigger was that I already knew myself to be happy to wear in an everyday setting watches that that I considered to be similarly formal. But your mileage may vary!

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## ktm2712

I used to wear my Gran Sport with everything. Strange JLC felt the need to discontinue instead of building upon the line. Was actually getting ready to sell this piece soon, unfortunately.


----------



## DantonIzzo

Here's another casual take on green shell cordovan.


----------



## Pongster

It should be worn with a polo shirt


----------



## DripCassanova

Forsure! I think they are very versatile. Originally designed for sport. Having different strap options would help a lot. Even looks great with plaid/flannel shirts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Draper

The regular Reverso looks waay too art deco to be a daily wear watch IMHO. The original flip design was meant to protect the crystal from shattering and damaging the watch. I've never played polo so I'm not familiar with the rigors and dangers of the sport but in the light of 2020 it looks like a dress watch to me. But wtf cares, it's all about wearing what you like, it's like the "can I wear a dive watch with a suit" question.that so often pops up in the dive watch forum. 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing

Don Draper said:


> The regular Reverso looks waay too art deco to be a daily wear watch IMHO.


I think there is some irony in your post Don Draper.  Thanks to kritameth.



kritameth said:


> Welcome to WUS! I absolutely think so, and I think Don Draper would agree.
> View attachment 15413197


----------



## kritameth

Don Draper said:


> The regular Reverso looks waay too art deco to be a daily wear watch IMHO. The original flip design was meant to protect the crystal from shattering and damaging the watch. I've never played polo so I'm not familiar with the rigors and dangers of the sport but in the light of 2020 it looks like a dress watch to me. But wtf cares, it's all about wearing what you like, it's like the "can I wear a dive watch with a suit" question.that so often pops up in the dive watch forum.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk





cfracing said:


> I think there is some irony in your post Don Draper.  Thanks to kritameth.


Who even are you? And what did you do to the real Don Draper?! 😂


----------



## Don Draper

I gave all my old watches to Sally (they wore too small) and I'm with Trudy now. BTW, I wear a Polaris as a daily driver nowadays


----------



## Cicaglisa

I don’t see why not. Thinking of getting one as my next acquisition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitejester

Don Draper said:


> I gave all my old watches to Sally (they wore too small) and I'm with Trudy now. BTW, I wear a Polaris as a daily driver nowadays


Underrated post 😂

And dress watches with casual attire is one of my favorite moves. Wear a Reverso with anything!


----------



## klackakon

I think it's all about the strap, as many here have alluded to.

Does anyone out there wear theirs on any sort of bracelet? Kind of weird to imagine but I'm curious.


----------



## Luxe Horlogerie

It's not what you wear with it but how you feel with it that matters the most!


----------



## cigamodnalro

With the C. Fagliano strap, absolutely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen

I think Reversos were originally intended to be sport watches back in the day, right? In the modern era, you can definitely wear one in a shirt and jeans rather!


----------



## Airking

A nomos horween strap dresses it down quite a bit. Other than it being a scratch magnet and with minimal water resistance, it makes a great everyday watch.


















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen

Airking said:


> A nomos horween strap dresses it down quite a bit. Other than it being a scratch magnet and with minimal water resistance, it makes a great everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks like a perfect match with the Nomos strap too!


----------



## jcalka

Yes

Not my pic, but I've worn my RGD like this on a grey perlon










Also have a bracelet for formal, and a few straps for formal and casual.

Here's mine on an Ostrich


----------



## 1434

The answer is yes.









Norwegian Metal Legend Ihsahn and His Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso - Worn & Wound


If there’s a defining theme within the horology hobby as we head into the final throes of 2018, it’s that watches truly are for everyone. The community of people that collect and enjoy wristwatches has developed into an undeniably diverse one that is increasingly comprised of people from...




wornandwound.com


----------



## local_time

DantonIzzo said:


> My boy thinks so.
> View attachment 15412676


this is awesome


----------



## Michael5959

One of the nicest things I enjoy about JLC is dressing them down with a ore casual strap or dressing up with a more formal glossy black strap or bracelet


----------



## rodammiles

The only way to happiness in life it seems these days. 
The art of not caring what others think.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

buencamino said:


> Hi, so... I'm planning to get a reverso but I'm not sure if it pairs well with casual wear. Maybe with polo shirts and jeans/chino pants, or even a plain t-shirt. Does anybody wear it with these clothes? I'm scared to pull the trigger if I can't wear it daily with these clothes I just might be wasting my money. But I really like the reverso, it's very classic. I don't wear suits or long sleeves to work so I'm wondering if it's worth getting it even if I wear casual clothes. Anybody have experience? Thanks in advance.


The JLC Reverso is a classic.

It is one of very few watches that can be rocked pretty much on any occasion.

Since you didnt ask, I wont share my thoughts just on how special the JLC brand is.. you definitely know about it by now.

As far as versatility goes, it will never be an issue.

The only problem you might encounter, is that you will not want to take it off your wrist.. 😅


----------



## mastaplana

I have a reverso, and I find it best as a more dressy watch paired with a shirt. But it can always be worn with casual polo as well, with a nice thick sporty strap. I have worn it both ways, and it's great.


----------



## MosaicGT1

Yes. It’s all about the strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapes81

indygreg said:


> Yep! Even with my burgundy one on the right strap it looks dope with jeans etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I love this strap! where'd you get it?


----------



## Alexanderchu

Look what I did with mine today ?

Eulit Panama, one-piece strap. Being only 1mm thick means it'll fit between the springbar and the lip of the case, and it coming over-and-up deals with the dreaded 'Batman ears' problem for those of us with smaller wrists.

Have yet to wear it out but I do look forward to getting more wrist time with this watch during these hot and humid Hong Kong summers.


----------



## Komboloi

I concur with those who say any watch can be worn with anything. It's your f'ing watch. Do what pleases you. I especially like the look of a dress watch with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## mazinger

Here is mine, dressed down...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yongkun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubai guy

There's another thread on this, but mine looks great on the light brown strap.

I even wear it casually (with khakis shorts, a polo shirt, and boat shoes) with the black strap and I still think it looks great in that context. As much as I like the brown strap I think the Reverso looks most "at home" on the black strap. Whenever I put on the black strap I think to myself "yes, this is what it should look like."

IMO it's much easier to wear a small, simple dress watch (as the Reverso is) in a casual situation than it is to wear something big and more complicated with a suit.


----------



## mrplow25

I wear my reverso duo with t shirt and jeans all the time. It all depends on the strap, I'm using a black hirsch performance strap right now for the summers which works for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

